# Volunteer with the NSCD and get a free Ski Pass



## bwoody (May 28, 2008)

*The National Sports Center for the Disabled is looking for a volunteer to drive a 15 passenger van from Denver Metro to Winter Park and back again on Sundays, starting January 5th. *

*Volunteers would recieve a fully loaded season pass to Winter Park with a 10-day volunteer commitment.*

*If you are interested, please send an email to [email protected]*

The National Sports Center for the Disabled (NSCD) began in 1970 providing ski lessons for children with amputations for the Children's Hospital of Denver. Based out of Winter Park Resort and Sports Authority Field at Mile High, the NSCD is one of the largest outdoor therapeutic recreation agencies in the world. Each year more than 3,000 children and adults with disabilities participate in our programs to learn more about sports and themselves. With specially trained staff and volunteers, and its own adaptive equipment lab, the NSCD teaches a variety of winter and summer sports and activities to individuals with almost any physical, cognitive, emotional or behavioral diagnosis.

The NSCD offers a variety of year-around sports and recreational adventures. In the winter participants enjoy alpine skiing, snowboarding, cross-country skiing, Nordic hut trips, snowshoeing and ski racing. Additionally the NSCD offers indoor soccer and lacrosse as well as rock climbing and indoor kayak lessons. In the summer we offer Sports Ability Clinics, rafting, kayaking, canoeing, special camps, horse pack trips, therapeutic horseback riding, mountain biking, camping and rock climbing. All programs are designed for individuals, families and groups and are available for all levels of ability, from beginner to advanced.

Visit www.nscd.org for more information


----------

